# 5th annual Soggy Bottom Bash



## Brute_dillon

Any one heard of it and going. Me and my buddies are taking a 40 foot dove tail behind a red cummins dully. If you see us there stop by and party. Never been be4 but defently looking forward to the live bands and wet t-shirt contest.


----------



## EDL BRUTE

my whole crew and I will be there for sure! If you see a gray and sliver dodge 1 ton with a 40ft goose neck with 15 or 20 bikes on it thats us. place gets a lil bit nuts at the bash or has the last 5 times we have been. if you want to ride with us to get the lay out of the park your more than welcome too!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Wet T-Shirt Contest, Park is located in the middle of college town...you do the math..LOL!! 
Been there before,if we get some rain you'll have fun on the trails.If we don't...there's always the wet t-shirts !!!


----------



## filthyredneck

This sounds like a place I need to go in the near future


----------



## monsterbrute750

Hey Filthy, 
We need to grab up meangreen360 and hit it up sometime. Been there once before. If it's dry it ain't no fun. But if they have one of thier events "everything" that is dry winds up wet.....if you know what I'm sayin'....:flames:


----------



## filthyredneck

Im game monster, ...I'm sure shawn wont mind either.


----------



## walker

what i cant come ... lol


----------



## monsterbrute750

Everybody is welcome....
Sorry Walker,haven't got a chance to meet ya yet. But looking forward to. That might be a halfway point for us to meet up with you. Check out the website.


----------



## walker

yea not to worried about half wayif its a good place to ride i have wheels ..lol. want to go down there and ride with yall 1 day anyways


----------



## filthyredneck

^just name the day bro...we'll be here


----------



## walker

well we will be riding together in a couple weeks come on ..lol


----------



## EDL BRUTE

Monster is right if its dry there you will be eating dust all day and it sucks. the river is low now and you can ride it for a ways. let me know when you guys are meeting up one day i would like to tag along if yall dont mind.


----------



## meangreen360

I down to ride anytime!


----------



## Brute_dillon

EDL Brute- ill be looking for you this will be are crews first time to soggy bottom. lookin forward to it!


----------



## EDL BRUTE

Brute_dillon said:


> EDL Brute- ill be looking for you this will be are crews first time to soggy bottom. lookin forward to it!


Your crew and you will have a blastout there, hopefully it will rain then the place is really fun. We will be camped at the back with the rv's. if you see a red brute sra on 30" silverbacks thats me!


----------



## Brute_dillon

and ill be on a camo brute with ither 28 or 29.5 outlaws got the 29.5s ordered just praying they come in intime


----------



## EDL BRUTE

If you order form highlifter they should be a day or two tops. i ordered my 30s on a thursday and got them friday.


----------



## Brute_dillon

well i ordered them from my kawasaki dealer but im pretty sure they got them directly from highlifter i think i got a pretty good deal 140 bucks a tire


----------



## EDL BRUTE

Your tires make it in yet dillon? Our crew just got back from our 1st ride at mud creek last weekend, fun place lots of deep holes!!! 2 weeks till bash time!!!:rockn:


----------



## coker6365

We will see you guys there! Can't miss the camo Canam on an orange lift with crushlocks on the rear. We will also have red RZR on 29.5's with the radiator relocated to the cage and a little green 250 Arctic Cat on 29.5's. That's the only 3 unique bikes I can think of. Yall stop by if you see us. If Kris is doing another ATV race, I am sure we will be helping with that again this year.


----------



## walker

coker6365 said:


> We will see you guys there! Can't miss the camo Canam on an orange lift with crushlocks on the rear. We will also have red RZR on 29.5's with the radiator relocated to the cage and a little green 250 Arctic Cat on 29.5's. That's the only 3 unique bikes I can think of. Yall stop by if you see us. If Kris is doing another ATV race, I am sure we will be helping with that again this year.


 
what about the john deere gator ??


----------



## coker6365

HAHA, the Gator is in ICU right now. She took on a little water a little while back and bent a rod. I haven't had the chance to fix it yet, bought the little Arctic Cat at the time the Gator went down. John Deere wants $854 for all the parts to fix it, but I am trying to find the yanmar parts to save some money.

So NO GATOR this time! :34:


----------



## Brute_dillon

nope still no tires........or 4 wheel drive =(


----------



## walker

coker6365 said:


> HAHA, the Gator is in ICU right now. She took on a little water a little while back and bent a rod. I haven't had the chance to fix it yet, bought the little Arctic Cat at the time the Gator went down. John Deere wants $854 for all the parts to fix it, but I am trying to find the yanmar parts to save some money.
> 
> So NO GATOR this time! :34:


 
ooops lol.. you still goin to put a turbo on it


----------



## coker6365

That was the plan, but now all I am worried about it getting it back together. That little pushrod motor has way too many pieces to it. LOL And not to mention I have never worked on a diesel before, so the mechanical fuel pump timing will be interesting as well. I think I would rather make the turbo work on the Can-am before I put it on the Gator, but we are a ways out from doing any of that. It has been 3 months since I graduated and I still haven't found a job yet. Looks like I might have to go back into business for myself till the economy picks up again.


----------



## walker

yea start calling ll those A&M grad's get you a job son..lol


----------



## coker6365

LOL, been trying! No one is looking to fill an entry level position for anything. Maybe I will just go to work at Whataburger! You want fries with that?


----------



## monsterbrute750

coker6365 said:


> LOL, been trying! No one is looking to fill an entry level position for anything. Maybe I will just go to work at Whataburger! You want fries with that?


 Sent you a pm....


----------



## coker6365

Replied Monster. Thanks!


----------



## EDL BRUTE

Well looks like me and my crew will be there only for saturday:sad2: No one wants to camp says it still to hot to sleep in a tent, but oh well still gonna be fun tho!


----------



## coker6365

Saturday is the event day. Truck races, live music, etc. I am not sure if there will be any atv events this year, depends on what Kris wants to do and how much rain we get between now and then.

Either way, come on out. There is some great water riding right now with the river being so low. The trails are all dry with the exception of some nasty holes. LOL


----------



## Brute_dillon

well **** it bedder do some rainin these next two weeks and edl just for the day!!! night time is when all the fun is


----------



## EDL BRUTE

I know the night is the best time to ride, good thing about a day pass at soggy is it good from 8am sturday till 8am sunday there still will be night riding dillon!

Coker I have heard the river was low, buddy went a few weeks ago think he rode with you names kevin kelly i think you snorkeld his yellow can am. 

I wish i would rain like it did on the 4th of july ride, that was a bad a$$ ride mud every where!


----------



## coker6365

Yeah, I went to school with Kevin. He a good fella, like a big teddy bear! HAHA Have you seen his bike since we finished it? Looks pretty sharp! Just gotta find him some bumpers.

The water riding was great that weekend. Took the little 250 kitty kat through about 5.5' of water and kept on rolling. The July 4th weekend was great too. It doesn't happen like that very often, but when it does it's well worth the wait! The best time I had out there though was the weekend the hurricane came through about 3 years ago or so. Once the storm blew through, it was perfect... if your bike didn't blow away! LOL


----------



## EDL BRUTE

I haven't seen kevin's bike yet, I know he is going to the bash and thats when I'll more than likely see it. unless he comes out this weekend to or local spot to ride but i think he is busy.


----------



## EDL BRUTE

how far can you go on the river and how deep is it? i love to ride the river!!!


----------



## coker6365

There are two spots to ride in the water safely. One is the slough next to Hwy 21 before you get to the river, right next to the old truck pit down in the bottom. I think it is full of dead fish at the moment since it has no way to drain, but maybe all of that has settled down by now. The next place is around the bridge to cross the river and hit the 4 mile loop in the back. You can ride both sides of the bridge. The West side of the bridge is uncharted after the first bend to the left, but it's pretty flat up to that point. The East side of the bridge has high and low spots. The worst part is around the first bend to the right, headed upstream from the bridge, under a hanging tree. It gets about 6'+ directly at the tree and there is a root that will try to send you rolling over. Just be careful and it's fine. We floated 3 bikes through there 2 weeks ago. I didn't catch the root the first time through and made it without bailing of the little 250, but on the way back I found the root and had to bail off and float it out. Lucky for me though, that little bike floats perfectly level with the racks about 1' out of the water. It's like raft! LOL All tire and no bike FTW!


----------



## Brute_dillon

finnaly called highlifter yesterday they just got the invoice from my kawasaki dealer yesterday tires were sent out yesterday im picking them up tommaro!!! one more week intill the bash!


----------



## coker6365

Cutting that time a little short! LOL. Better late then never!

If you guys some D I C K's Powersports stickers out there, stop and say hello! Don't be shy!


----------



## EDL BRUTE

Yea that is cutting it close but least your getting them! We will stop and say hi coker, may be we can have a big group ride out there to show dillons crew around!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Dude, I thought it was this weekend...It's next weekend. I'm gonna try to get a group together to split costs and make it out.


----------



## EDL BRUTE

Sweet good to hear you may make it out monster!


----------



## monsterbrute750

:rockn:


----------



## EDL BRUTE

Looks like we could have a small MIMB ride at soggy!!!:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

monsterbrute750 make sure to take plenty of pics and video if possible if yall make this ride, I'd like to see what its all about....maybe I can go out there in the near future


----------



## monsterbrute750

Will do filthy...I've been before but it was too dry.
Hopefully the rain keeps up so it will be good and muddy. We'll definately get you, meangreen360 and myself and hit it up another time. The drive isn't that bad. Especially if you can get a couple of buddies and a 20ft low boy together and split gas.


----------



## camobruteforce

I may try and come for a day. Went today and it is one dusty SOB, but FUN


----------



## EDL BRUTE

4 more days till the bash!!!!!!!! looks like it may rain all week!!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Brute_dillon

yea i heard there should be rain up there all week hopefully it will be a muddy good time!!!!


----------



## Brute_dillon

well just checking in to say the 29.5s or now on and looking good the four wheel drive is cutting it really close tho should have my actuator by friday. my girlfriend is going to school up in college station and she said it poored down today up there!! and yeah Edl yall are gona have to show me tha ropes saturday!!!! cant wait.


----------



## EDL BRUTE

Dillon with all this rain happing right now soggy is going to be a blast!! hope they dont get too much rain like last years halloween ride the whole place was **** near flooded ( still fun if you like to ride deep in water!). we will show you the ropes saturday!!!


----------



## Brute_dillon

sounds like a plan


----------



## coker6365

We have had rain the last two days, it's raining off and on today, and it should rain a little more tomorrow. So looks like Soggy Bottom will be just fine for the weekend. I will check the flood charts to see what the water level is in the Navasota River, but I highly doubt it will be anywhere close to breaking the banks since it all depends on what Lake Limestone does with their flood gate.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Keep us posted coker....
I'm trying to work up a crew to split gas with me. If it happens,I'll be there....


----------



## coker6365

Sounds like a winner! The flood gauge at Normangee is showing 1.44ft at the moment. I don't see it changing very dramatically between now and this weekend so it should be some good riding all around.

I am not sure if I will be able to make it now though. We have some things come up that gets number one priority. Family comes first! So unless something changes, yall have fun and take some pictures for me!


----------



## EDL BRUTE

will do coker, finally got to see kevins can am this weekend too. you did good work on it too!!


----------



## Brute_dillon

i have got some horrible news my ride this weekend has to attend a game managment meeting this weekend or we dont get deer tags sooo its looking like i might have to miss out!!!!!!!!! im bummed any one wana swing threw victoria and load me up lol


----------



## monsterbrute750

I'm out ....everyone either has to work or doesn't have the cash.:nutkick:


----------



## coker6365

Well, I will be out there tonight dropping off some bikes and helping set up camp. Might do a little riding since I have to go out of town tomorrow and Saturday. I will let you guys know what the conditions are though. Should be pretty good, rained again today for a bit.


----------



## EDL BRUTE

well that sucks yall cant make it! well my crew and me are loading up right now about to head to soggy!!!


----------



## coker6365

The water level in the river is just right for riding! The trails are wet enough to make it sticky and knock the dust down, but there is not many mud holes that are not full of thick bottomless mud. Good riding though!


----------



## camobruteforce

yeah last weekend the mud hole that were there were good for a couple of times through, then they would just all of a sudden swallow your bike and that mud is NASTY!!!!!!!


----------

